# Acura Skyline!



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Could I lie to you?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

that's a giant bag of money rolling on wheels.

with the amount money/time he spent changing identity's, he could have bought a damn skyline and had the looks he obviously wanted, and the power to back it up. where are these people's sense.

i only respect him for his taste in identity change, and the tons of cash he put into it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *that's a giant bag of money rolling on wheels.
> 
> with the amount money/time he spent changing identity's, he could have bought a damn skyline and had the looks he obviously wanted, and the power to back it up. where are these people's sense.
> 
> i only respect him for his taste in identity change, and the tons of cash he put into it. *


i second that... (sorta)


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn, that's still one sweet ass-end......lol


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

that car looks good


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

i guess, i like the chicks ass better than that skytegra's ass. lol.. man, i'd destroy her... kinda off topic.. whew shes hot


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats what i was commenting on her ass not the cars ass..lol


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

heh, so? i'd still destroy her, no questions. lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats actually a pretty clean ass conversion. I like it alot better than some other conversions i've seen. Back in my honda days.. I remember kids talkin up a storm about this conversion. Behold.. the Ferrari F355 Del Sol..!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

HOLY SHIT !!!!!!!

THAT LOOKS ALMOST LIKE A REAL FERARRI !!

if i didnt read wat you typed i thought it was a real ferarri.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah thats actually a really good looking conversion BUT Ive seen this chic's civic skyline conversion that came out even betta....too lazy to find pic right now..lol

THat BLUE is really ILL....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn thats sweet...

some peeps just got the time and money....
I wish i had the extra 20-40k to mess around with...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like that blue Skytrgra.
But then again, I'm into show cars.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

the car is fugly, and the chick looks like my ASS..goddamn some people need to get glasses..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I wonder how many trophies that "fugly" car has won?

Would it look better with a GT-R badge?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sean, it already has a GT-R badge  !

I think that car is amazing, myself. A lot of money, hard work, intelligence, and time went into making that thing, and although that's not where my money would go (mmm... JDM ITR front end...), it's certainly different and probably has more trophies than you can count!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Sean, it already has a GT-R badge  !
> 
> *


D'OH!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i wonder how fast it goes!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, these are not Ferarri's






































RB26DETT powered 240Z


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Not so sure on the fake 350GTOs, but that last one owns me. Old school Datsuns are cool enough, but one with an RB under the hood is awesome!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

one word..... SAD


Maybe counseling for their indentity problems should be the next modification...haha


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, he wants one so bad, he made his own. 

looks like a mini skyline.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Personally I think the fenderwell extensions need to fit better and the tails should integrate with the quarter panel better. It looks to 'choppy'. With all the effort, whats it take to smooth out a few more gaps?

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

true that. that thing is extremely choppy. it looks like those 1:24 scale skylines on ebay except made of cheap plastic.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i saw that "skytegra" at Import Revolution at San Mateo, nothin like a honda wanting to be a nissan. as for that "ferrari" del sol, i dont know where they think of that stuff but i thought it was a real ferrari.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Personally I think the fenderwell extensions need to fit better and the tails should integrate with the quarter panel better. It looks to 'choppy'. With all the effort, whats it take to smooth out a few more gaps?
> 
> Seth *


Ever seen the Signal S15?










It has the same "overhang" on the fenders. I think it looks fuckin' awesome! Not all widebody conversions "flow" with the body. Some are "choppy". 
It's cool if you don't like it, but I'm pretty sure that is the look he/she wanted.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

i hope my car turns out to look better then dat but its nice, 

does anybody know what kinda wing is that and is der an l.e.d in the middle?

the del sol is bad ass too


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think that Silvia is in the new Super Street... BTW have U guys seen that issue--its all NISSAN-GTRs and Silvias...

Best issue Ive ever seen...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Some people have a sh!t load of money on their hands. The del sol looks thight as hell. If nobdy said anything everyone would say its a ferarri.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

gotta give credit where credit is due. that integrathingy is kinda sweet. plus we should be happy hondick owners are riding nissan dix to make their cars decent. when was the last time you seen a 300zx with a civic type-r headlight conversion. never bottom line nissan is a better car let em all try and fail. its oh so funny


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

93DE-T - some of us like _all_ cars, not just Nissans. Some of us are more about the sport and more about the enjoyment of working on our cars than some idiotic brand loyalty. Some of us are moderators of this section. Play nice. Thank you.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

fair enough. but brand loyalty isnt idiotic. play nice


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

93det said:


> *brand loyalty isnt idiotic.*


It is when it has divided our sport like it has. Nissan, Honda, VW, who cares? If you like it, drive it, if you don't, don't, but Honda-bashing is not okay in my book. Nonetheless, we are each entitled to our own opinions  .


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*MY OPINION, (no flaming)*

I think I have to agree with 93DET.
NISSAN IS BETTER 

but really, there's only one honduh I truely like and that's the S2000 and the others I really have nothing against (except the owners when you see a fart-can civic going down the road). I'm sorry but If I had the money for a new car, honda would probably be the last on my list (and Ford). I mean for god sake, I couldn't see myself driving anything slower than my sentra. My little GA16DE may be slow and pathetic, but at least it has some balls unlike a civic.

Ask any car enthusiast which honda they wished they owned and they'll name you like 1 or 2 models. Ask them which Nissan they wished they owned and they'll probably name you 10.

[/end of my little speach]


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well, if i could choose, i'd want a 2002 Prelude, and then i'd just NA that motha, but, i wanted to be a little different.. oh by the way, some chick down the street just got a SKYLINE!!!!!!! more info coming up on that soon.. but i am considering gettin a 240SX like 95-98, and making it my project... or even somehow be lucky enough to get a REAL silvia, not some god forsaken coversion... but getting back to track.. every car company makes performance.. and most try to make the perfect combo "PERFORMANCE + GAS MILEAGE" well.. we can all say that performance is gained, through money and time.. Money that we have to spend on the car, and the time to mod it up.. it really pisses me off when someone buys a mustang or corvette, camaro, or any power car V8 for that matter.. i mean, a Lexus SC400 convertable SMOKED THE FUCK out of me, and she was boooone stock.. (but she pays ohhh. 50000$) so its worth it for her.. but for a Mustang GT 20,000$ can automatically smoke any 4 bangar MODDED UP on the market, hell, ive seen a stock V6 whoop a turboed civic.. then there is a guy who has a corvette with a superchip, and nos, and he runs 8.5.. thats it, no cams no nada, just NOs and superchip.. THAT PISSes mE OFF, 700$ invested into mods, and he runs that... i spend 1700 on performance mods, and where am i, still getting smoked by EX'S, SI's... i dunno, i still agree with samo, that if you like it drive it.. i've driven civics. S2000s WRX's... i loved the WRX.. omg.. *DROOL*, but i couldnt afford that, so i drove my 200, and i was like. hmm.. potential.. wow, loook at the engine space.. i could drop a turbo in here.. and.. it feels comfortable.. auto sunroof, windows, locks.. seats are nice for a big guy like me.. i mean heck... everyone wants a civic because it gets godly gas mileage, and it looks sleek.. but.. who cares, do you want to look like everyone on the street.. nope... and i swear i've seen more green civics lately than any color.. whats up with that... well. this post is getting way to long..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *oh by the way, some chick down the street just got a SKYLINE!!!!!!!*


She single?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i personally like the integra. ya'll remember that accord that was in import tuner awhile back w/a full skyline conversion? it even used the stock bumpers, sides, and rear from a skyline..it was nice. i have respect for honda. i've thought about a few times buying a 92 hatch and dropping a h22a in...then i slap myself.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

fake skyline looks good- the gt-r badge is a fake and the girl's not hot.

"OH YEAH!!!"


----------

